# Pigs and goats....



## KareyABohr (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone raised feeder pigs with goats? I have raised feeder pigs with bucket calves for years, but I was wondering if anyone ever used pigs for compost with goats.
I have boar goats and want to raise Mulefoot hogs. They are a medium size and known for their quiet non agressive nature. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know about goats and pigs but I was told to not put pigs in with alpacas due to salmonella and some other diseases. I was told to not even let them be on the same fence line to sniff noses. You won't have to worry about airborne diseases though.


----------



## KareyABohr (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks! I had thought of diease, I will call a vet.


----------



## Livinzoo (Dec 12, 2009)

I raised 2 feeder pigs and my old spot gilt with my goats.  They do fine together.  I separated my pregnant doe when she was due and waited till the little ones were 2 weeks old to put them back together.  I kept one of those kids and he will even sleep on top of my old spot.


----------



## KareyABohr (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you!
This is kind of what I was hoping for!
It is amazing how well animals can get along when you let them act naturally!


----------

